# Good ol' Rescue Randy



## NJWhacker (Feb 4, 2008)

Since we've been using him quite a bit for training and help me thru my EMT-B class we came up with the idea of giving Randy his own story. It kinda just started when my crew and I would leave Randy in a different spot for the next crew to find. 

http://www.watchungems.org/randy/where's_randy.htm


----------



## LucidResq (Feb 4, 2008)

Haha that's cute. Reminds me of this "family picture" we used to have... when we were doing BLS day I stole Rescue Annie's windbreaker and wore it and posed for a big family portrait with a dummy dad and about 12 baby and child dummies. Wish I still had the pic.


I like the public service announcement spin! Well done.


----------



## NJWhacker (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks, we've got a ton more planned with alot more humor too. I think a pool accident and a speedo are in the works.


----------



## certguy (Feb 5, 2008)

Try putting him in the fridge just before the next shift arrives with a note ; " Gee , the light does go off when the door closes ! " Did that when I was in the service with a skeleton from sick bay . Night supervisor nearly had an MI . ( he was watching a horror flick on the ship's TV at the time to add to the fun ) I had a hard time getting it back , he was watching trying ti find out who dunnit .


----------



## NJN (Feb 5, 2008)

That is great. I may have to come by sometime to say hey to randy. Now i have very bad ideas involving dummies, capt. or LTs offices, and old horror movies. I applaud the inventiveness of the members of the Watchung RS and hope to see some more soon.:beerchug:


----------



## NJWhacker (Feb 25, 2008)

Here is the newest part of the Randy story..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnGRLfznXg8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 26, 2008)

Randy needs head gear!!!!


----------

